# Twin Creek 6-25



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

Wanted to try out my new 4wt flyrod so I hit Twin Creek Sat. morning. The creek is low and slow. Water visibility is around 18-24". I tried my favorite arsenal of bugs but to no avail. The wooly buggers, the muddlers, and my favorite crawdad didn't get one hit even in the deepest hole.
It was a beautiful day to be out with very few people around. The water sure felt good as the temps were hitting the 90's by the time I left around 1:00. There will be another day! :S 
Rick


----------



## shark59er (Jun 25, 2005)

MadRad,

I use to live onTwin Creek and loved the smallies. I guess I've fished it from West Alex to the Miami. I also fished the Little Miami and Ceaser Creek before it was dammed. Another good one in your area is Todd's Fork, it has some good surprises that come from Cowan Lake. I haven't been in that area for quite some time but I would imagine it has grown up quite a bit.

Shark


----------

